

Solving the lost cause of English spelling - danieltillett
http://www.cutspel.com

======
tonteldoos
I don't get it - is this supposed to be a mocking type of thing? Because the
horrible state of English writing and speaking is actually quite close to my
heart...

~~~
danieltillett
No. Did you read the whole post?

For those who it is tl;dr the basic idea is to use familiarity with the Cut
Spelling form (via a browser extension) to reform spelling from the bottom up.
After you spend a few hours reading text that has be “cut” it looks totally
normal. Get enough people used to the cut form and it will become the norm.
That is the dream anyway :)

